# Figuras Geometricas con sonido



## juanma (Dic 31, 2008)

Miren este interesante video:

YouTube - Webs of Maya

Lo encontre en una nota que relacionaba el sonido con las matematicas. Hay videos mas.

Este, en una parte relaciona esto con la formacion del universo y los planetas
El min 4 es muy bueno lo que hacen
YouTube - Vibration Creates Form

Este es con un liquido magnetico, salide de Terminator 2
YouTube - Magnetic Liquid is Crazy

Y para finalizar, un experimento casero, que por cierto he visto en los limpiadores por ultrasonido
YouTube - Experiment (Water + Sound)

Saludos y Feliz Año Nuevo[/youtube]


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 31, 2008)

Si... ya habia visto ese experimento en un museo cientifico aqui en la ciudad de mexico...  de hecho tienen una placa con forma de la ciudad para demostrar por que durante el terremoto del 85 algunas zonas de la ciudad se vieron mas afectadas que otras... resulta que la ciudad esta construida sobre un lago que se ha ido secando con los años, cuando llegaron las ondas sismicas pasaron por debajo de la ciudad y rebotaron contra las montañas quedando atrapadas en el lecho del lago... asi que se comenzaron a retroalimentar y ciertas partes de la ciudad entraron en resonancia causando que se cayeran mas edificios... en cambio en ciertas zonas las ondas se anulaban resultando que en esos puntos no pasaran desastres visibles...


----------

